# gentle leader becoming an issue. help!



## fleshnstone (Aug 5, 2015)

posted in the wrong forum. whoops


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not a fan of the gentle leader for a number of reasons, though I know it works well for some people. 
This kind of averse reaction to the GL is pretty common. Try a Prong Collar. They are not the medieval torture instruments that most people think they are. They are more humane than a choke, a better means of communication and control than a GL, and with very rare exception, dogs will accept the Prong and respect it. 

Buy a good quality prong collar, the tines are rounded and do not cut into the dog. The net effect of the tightening of the prong collar is to distribute the squeezing over a large area of the neck and it does not cause pain - try it around your arm, or your leg, pull it hard!! You will notice it for sure, but it won't cause pain, not even on our wimpy, super thin, soft human skin. 

Here's an article on how to properly fit a prong collar - it won't be effective if too loose (and I think that the vast majority of people who complain that they have issues with the prong is because they do not have it fitted properly). 

http://leerburg.com/pdf/fitprong.pdf


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah...I could go way beyond not being a fan, but instead I'll stick with facts! Harness are designed for pulling! Anything else is a gimmick (does not include "working harness") and you can't correct a dog with a harness! 

You should start with the first video clip in here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/431289-new-dog-very-challenging.html

Info on the Prong and the Slip lead leash I did over here:

Slip Lead leash - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

Those guys keep me busy.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree with the others.

Your dog is not a horse.


Get a prong.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I used the gentle leader when Max was a young pup around 4-5months old I did get results right away. He was never crazy about the gl but learned not to pull on it. I only used it a 5 times. He walks like a prince on the leash ever since then. I walked him on a buckle collar and or slip collar and put a harness on (not attach leash to it)with the strap handle to grab if needed just in case. Since he is 11 months old and 80lbs I do use the herm sprenger neck-tech martingale collar so if he does decide to pull at something I have more control.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

I disagree, not all harnesses designed to limit pulling are "gimmicks." My trainer recommended an Easy Walk harness when Rommel was a puppy channeling his inner sled dog. Used strictly as a training tool it worked great. Got him to stop pulling and now he walks great with a regular harness.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I tried two versions of the harnesses. One the strap dug terribly into her armpit area and the other dug in to the top center of her shoulders. The Herm Sprenger prong works for us. It really is like power steering.

I took mine for a walk the other day on a regular flat collar and she dragged me down the street. The owner of the Tattoo parlor stopped her by grabbing the collar and said "Hey! what do you think you're doing?" "Where's Summer's prong"?

Pretty embarassing


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Palydyn said:


> I disagree, not all harnesses designed to limit pulling are "gimmicks." My trainer recommended an Easy Walk harness when Rommel was a puppy channeling his inner sled dog. Used strictly as a training tool it worked great. Got him to stop pulling and now he walks great with a regular harness.


 It may have worked for "You" with "That" dog but they are "Still" a "Gimmick!" 

You've drawn the wrong conclusions from your experience with that dog! I work rescue dogs with real tools! And the only tool they will allow is a Slip Lead Leash or Flat Lead and regular collar! Good luck working with any of those dogs with a "EZ Walk." 

My dogs to can walk on a "Regular" harness. The difference is I can "trust" my dogs to walk with me with "NO" leash or Harness! They won't bolt after Squirrels, People or Cats or Dart in the street! They will also "remain" "on the lawn," on command. "I" would not trust a dog trained with a "gimmick" to do any of that myself.

When I see "Pro's" people that work with dogs with "serious freaking issues" the Military and LE start using "EZ Walk's" then I will change "my" recommendations ... "I" won't hold my breath waiting for that to happen however! 

But hey if it worked for you ... "Congratulations!"


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Chip, not trying to be rude here, but all the "quotes" and !!!!!!!! Make your posts hard to decipher. You provide a lot of good information, but it's difficult to get the info while trying to puzzle out your posts. 

Gentle leaders can be good temporary training tools, but like all tools, aren't good for every dog out there. Some dogs do great on them as a stepping stone to a flat collar, some have horrible reactions, and some will need one always because it's relied on in lieu of training. Try a few different training tools and get a feel for what will work better. Martingale collars work for some, as do prongs and ecollars. None are bad if used correctly.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

jschrest said:


> Chip, not trying to be rude here, but all the "quotes" and !!!!!!!! Make your posts hard to decipher. You provide a lot of good information, but it's difficult to get the info while trying to puzzle out your posts.


 No problem! My "excessive" use of exclamation points, was pointed out by a member on the "BoxerForum!" 

It would appear that I seem to have set up a goal to use up the world supply of both??? However the "Critique" is "duly" noted!  

I guess I'm "still" working in this "mode???"










But I'll "try" and do better in the future!

Hmm ... so far that .... seems to be going like this??










But as regards this ...



jschrest said:


> Gentle leaders can be good temporary training tools, ...


 What I "have" learned from other more "rational" members on "both" my boards is ... when to:


----------

